# Gwylfa Hiraethog, Wales 05/08



## 4737carlin (Jun 1, 2008)

Gwylfa Hiraethog, the 'Watch-tower of Hiraethog', I love this this place myself, behind The Sportsman's Arms on the A543, between Bylchau and Pentrefoelas, up on the Denbigh Moors. The view from the top is incredable. Grid ref: SH950590
Built between 1908 and 1913 by millionaire politician Hudson Ewbanke Kearley, the first Viscount Devonport as a hunting lodge almost 500 metres above sea level. By the 1950's it had fallen into disuse and has slowly decayed since then. Would have been nice to have seen it maybe 15 years ago when some of the walls were still standing and parts of the roof, must have looked a bit intimidating on its own out on the moors.

http://www.fflintcentral.co.uk/images/GwylfaH/Marsden.jpg





































The yellow paint says "Meibion Glyndŵr" (Sons of Glyndŵr) was a Welsh nationalist movement violently opposed to the loss of Welsh culture and language, They were responsible for setting fire to English-owned holiday homes in Wales from 1979 to the mid 1990s, wasn't them who destroyed this place thou but it's kind of intimidating in such a lonly place


----------



## BigLoada (Jun 1, 2008)

That has such atmosphere. That first shot with the dead tree is brilliant. How did you get that intensity in the sky colour mate? Really beautiful shots man.


----------



## wolfism (Jun 1, 2008)

Looks good in the sunshine – but I can imagine it'll be a bit "Wuthering Heights" in winter. Interesting to see concrete, and part of a steel beam alongside the carved stonework.


----------



## Foxylady (Jun 2, 2008)

It must have been lovely and the remains still have their own kind of beauty. Stunning photos.


----------



## Monkey Boy (May 31, 2009)

I used to go over that was a lot 15 or so years ago. Although it was obviously a ruin, there was still a fair bit of it standing. Was sad to see how much had fallen in last time I went over there.


----------



## John_D (Feb 5, 2021)

Just resurrecting this thread as I can't find any newer ones on Gwylfa Hiraethog.
I probably last visited it about 20 years ago and was then dismayed to see just how much it had decayed, though still much better than the pile of rubble that is all that is left now. 
I however did have the experience of seeing it, and to explore it, in all of its glory, as a boy, some 60+ years ago, when it was possible to wander all over the house and even go upstairs. The huge stone fireplace in one of the downstairs rooms was magnificent. I wish I had the foresight to have taken some pictures for posterity.  It did however look much like this picture dated 1953........







​


----------



## night crawler (Feb 18, 2021)

John_D said:


> Just resurrecting this thread as I can't find any newer ones on Gwylfa Hiraethog.
> I probably last visited it about 20 years ago and was then dismayed to see just how much it had decayed, though still much better than the pile of rubble that is all that is left now.
> I however did have the experience of seeing it, and to explore it, in all of its glory, as a boy, some 60+ years ago, when it was possible to wander all over the house and even go upstairs. The huge stone fireplace in one of the downstairs rooms was magnificent. I wish I had the foresight to have taken some pictures for posterity.  It did however look much like this picture dated 1953........
> View attachment 506169
> ...


You are not the only one regretting not having the foresight to record things but as a kid it's some thing that does not cross you mind.


----------



## HughieD (Feb 20, 2021)

Went here 30 years ago (1991) and it was in a poor way then. 

Guessing it is just a pile of stones now. Here's a picture...


----------

